# Questions and a story



## Kput (3 mo ago)

Hi, i have been perusing this site for some while and i have a question to ask and a story to tell


----------



## CinMN (3 mo ago)

ok?


----------



## Works (Apr 3, 2016)

Kput said:


> Hi, i have been perusing this site for some while and i have a question to ask and a story to tell


We are all ears so to speak..


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Kput said:


> Hi, i have been perusing this site for some while and i have a question to ask and a story to tell


Welcome to TAM! I look forward to reading your story!
As for the question…’meh’ 🤣


----------



## BelsBeast66 (3 mo ago)

Kput said:


> Hi, i have been perusing this site for some while and i have a question to ask and a story to tell


Curiosity spiked.. lol


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BelsBeast66 said:


> Curiosity spiked.. lol


The story and question are here:








Not a bait and switch


More a baby and switch. I meet my future wife when i was out celebrating my 22 birthday, she was in the same club celebrating her 22 birthday. We got talking, hit it off, sex started shortly after and 10 months later we got a flat together, at 25 we got married and at 30 we had our Daughter...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------

